# Flywheel/Ring gear



## lukester (Oct 12, 2011)

My brother was mowing Sunday when my 1950 8N stopped...after pulling the starter off and inspecting the gear, it looked fine. Looked through the inspection flap at the ring gear...it spins and looks OK, but the motor doesn't turn over. It's like something is sheared off. Bolts??? I have a feeling it's going to be a bear to fix.


----------



## Bedford24 (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is the Parts Break Down - Here is a Good Repair Info Site -http://www.oldfordtractors.com/rep.htm also you can get a Service Manual here -https://www.allpartsstore.com/ItemDetl.htm?B2BSessionID=111012030299451&CategorySeq=B&SelcBrand=FD&SelcMachn=TRACTOR&SelcModel=8N&SelcSectn=SM&SelcSubsc=SM01&SearchItem=1&TextSearch=&ItemNumber=SMFO4 - or the parts here -https://www.allpartsstore.com/Search.htm?CategorySeq=B&SelcBrand=FD&SelcMachn=TRACTOR&SelcModel=8N&SelcSectn=E&SelcSubsc=E25


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Broken Crankshaft??


----------



## bstrang4 (Apr 12, 2011)

Most likey sheared flywheel to crankshaft bolts. This is not that uncommon as I have seen it before on several 9n/8n/2n tractors.


----------

